# 15                                                      Anyone willing to tip/pay tbt for selling turnips at my island?



## ~ Shannice ~

Hi everyone n.n
I’m willing to time travel to get good turnip prices on my island.
 I’d be looking for prices of 350+ Bells per turnip for whoever would want to come and sell theirs.
I’d be asking for tbt donations/entry fee so I was wondering if anyone would be interested and how much you would be willing to pay for entry to come sell your turnips? (Please let me know how much you’d think you’d be willing to pay PER TRIP).
I’m only looking for tbt at this moment.
If I have enough interest I can update this thread to a service/shop and decide how much I charge for entry based on what you guys all say!
Thank you!


----------



## nekosync

i'd be willing to pay tbt for guaranteed good turnip prices


----------



## Aronthaer

I would be interested, I can tip 198,000 per trip!


----------



## Carebear5211

I don't have TBT, but I would tip nicely in bells.


----------



## PVoil

I don't have many tbt but I could give you some and/or pay with igb


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

i'd be willing to tip tbt as well, maybe 10-15 for every trip


----------



## xxcodexx

im pretty sure im cursed when it comes to turnips because every time that i buy them somebody needs me to time travel to help them and ive lost my turnips sooo yep, i would be willing to pay for that service!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Is be interested I could give 10/15 per trip

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2021

Tbt that is


----------



## Radiant Dreamer

i'd be willing to tip tbt for prices above 300.  15 tbt per trip sounds reasonable, yeah?


----------

